# Job opportunities in Germany



## Rohit0504 (Jan 30, 2016)

Dear All, 

I need your help urgently and genuinely. We are planning to migrate to Germany, however, we don’t know The German language. Also, we are not from IT, I m in Expo profile - Exhibitions Stands etc, and my wife is in Training & Quality.

We request your true suggestion that is it a good idea to go on job seeker visa since our area of working is not IT where business language is English.

Or if any one of you is from our area of working, could you please tell what are the job opportunities for us.

Thanks in advance and hoping for a reply.


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

As long as you don't speak the language or have German experience (school, trainings, professional experience in German companies) it will be very, or if not, extremely hard... 

In my opinion, the success of anyone, is to master the language...


----------

